# Training bottle calves to lead.



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

We have two, 2 month only dairy/beef cross calves on the bottle. Right now I can strong arm them around, but I don't want to have any problems getting run over later. I don't really know much about training a cow. I made a rope halter with the loop and then twisted it to make the nose piece but it does really squeeze their noses when you pull on it and they hate it. I don't see calf halters at the local farm supply. Only sheep, and foal halters. What do you 4-h'ers do?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

actually the 4h office is a good place to look. tractor supply, farm and fleet, feed store are all good place to look. First you want them to learn to hold still when on the lead. And you should always be on their left side don't switch sides. And at arm length this is for you safety. If you get to close you can get stepped on and if they get to be 3/4 ton ouch! remember they are like children one lesson at a time do not try to teach to much at once and treats do wonders. If i do what they want I get a treat. Sliced apple, pear, slice of bread, handful sweet feed/calf starter. If they are not on solid food yet just get them use to wearing the halter. That way it is easier to get it on them.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we have always used horse type halters on the calves.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How about a pony halter, that's what I'd buy when I was raising replacement heifers. Also, how about using his empty unwashed bottle as an attention getter...Topside


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

make a lot of left turns~ don't pull forward. If your pulling forward she can set her feet and when she is big you lose every time. Now while she is small~ put the halter on her (calf halter, foal halter~ what ever halter fits her face) leave it on her for a couple weeks (check for fit regular!) Clip a lead to the halter when she comes out to eat. Then~ walk foward~ when she plants her feet turn to the left and pull her off her balance to the side. She will stumble toward you. Release pressure and give her a treat. Repeat. Till your bored silly and she loves that game. THEN start bopping her in the nose for checking your pockets and getting in to close to you (once she figures out the treats are in your pockets she will try to check for them herself.)


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't like Leaving a halter on little ones. I seen them get hung up and not be able to get themselves free. And never leave a halter on with the chain chin strap. We took on heifer that had a groove cut to her jaw bone. it took months to heal.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Nasco sells a lot of different size halters. I tried using horse or foal halters as that is what had. The nose on the calf was so much wider than a foal it did not work. Plus, the calf halters pinch across the nose which the horse did not do. Only on my second calf but it is DEFINETLY different than working with a foal!


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I've always bought calf halters (and yearling and cow and bull halters) at our farm supply store. They're like the one below on the cow - the bottom crosses under the jaw, and doesn't hang down to get hung up on things (Turn Out halter).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAMILTON-30...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=230854647151&ps=54


I agree it is better to not leave them on all day, but in certain situations where there is nothing on which they could catch, it would be okay.

I actually start training calves the first week of life, and even the calf halters are too small, so I start with a llama halter.

Before you worry about leading the calf around, the calf needs to learn to give in to the rope. So you tie them up and let them struggle a bit until they discover that giving up and going toward the rope relieves the pressure of the halter behind their ears.

Tie them up for a few minutes the first few times, and increase the time. Just tie them with just a few feet of rope so their legs can't get over the rope.

When they learn to quit fighting the rope, then you can try leading them. Just hold pressure until they learn to give in and follow you.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

That a unique way to get your truck washed!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just roughing it up for a top coat...Topside


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL! She looks like my Bess~ except that Bess much prefers licking the white cars. The more horrified the driver the more licks the car gets!


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

I got my small calf halter on Ebay. This guy has baby calf halters. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cattle-Halt...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c278089f7


----------

